# Orlando 1/23-25



## rili (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,

I am trying see if anyone has anything in the Orlando/Lake Buena Vista (near Disney or I Drive) area for this weekend. It is just 2 people so a studio is fine. Thanks for any help.  Lisa


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sent you PM


----------



## jstapleton (Jan 21, 2015)

rili said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying see if anyone has anything in the Orlando/Lake Buena Vista (near Disney or I Drive) area for this weekend. It is just 2 people so a studio is fine. Thanks for any help.  Lisa



Are you still looking?


----------



## lights4all (Jan 21, 2015)

I emailed you with an available week


----------



## rili (Jan 21, 2015)

I found something. Thanks everyone.


----------



## rili (Jan 21, 2015)

I found something. Thanks everyone.


----------

